# ST270 Tecumseh 2.7hp carb



## MortamerPA (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone found a carb that works well on a 2.7hp Tecumseh. I've searched for a model & serial number on the engine, but can not find it. I suspect it has fallen or been torn off. Thanks!


----------



## 1972Ariens92203 (Dec 11, 2017)

This one says it's for a 3hp


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I believe the 2.7 uses a diaphragm carb. Let me do a search and see what I can find for you


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well found another forum with same issue but they say that you CAN replace the diaphragm carb with the standard carb from the Tecumseh H25 H30 and H35 the differences are the jet sizes BUT a adjustable carb will be tunable to make it run best.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Engines-Ca...518560?hash=item5443aac7a0:g:shEAAOSwSlBYr-xs


----------



## Firewalker (Dec 16, 2017)

MortamerPA said:


> Has anyone found a carb that works well on a 2.7hp Tecumseh. I've searched for a model & serial number on the engine, but can not find it. I suspect it has fallen or been torn off. Thanks!


Ariens 2.7 

I found on my snowblower #H35-45503N SER 9257A and on the Net I found 932001 (043801)


----------

